# Pictured rocks..



## ant1901 (May 12, 2007)

Has anyone taken the kayak tours at pictured rocks in the U.P? There's a lot of different tours they offer and I'm looking to try it this summer. Just wondering any advice on which ones anyone has taken and which ones you'd recommend. Thank you!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Used Uncle Ducky's. Personally I thougth is was kind of expensive. We were going to do the Rocks tour but it was to rough. Ended up going out of Sand Point across the channel to the light house on Grand Island and up the east coast of the island. Smaller caves,rocks, and waterfalls.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Haven't done it but I recommend it. We did the boat tour and saw all the kayakers. I was super jealous how close they were able to get. Some were getting out and swimming. It looked like a lot of fun. But I am not a kayaker and didn't want to learn on lake Superior. :/

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuckBuster28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if you have to do a kayak tour or if you can bring your own and check them out? I was there last summer and seen the people going up into the rocks and under them it looked really cool and would love to do it...just would rather bring my own then pay for some


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You don't need to take a tour, you can bring your own yak and launch At a couple of the beach locations within. Pictured rocks.
Keep in mind that you will need a yak capable of handling that kind of water. A sit on top will be too wet a ride to be safe. Also, good to be in a group. There are large sections that will make self rescue difficult and you have to be able to get out of the water quickly due to the water temp. Safety is huge since those waters, while beautiful, are unforgiving.
It's on my to do list for sure...would be a tremendous experience!

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuckBuster28 (Jan 22, 2013)

Okay thank you for the advice swamp monster! I appreciate it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I have read about touring Pictured Rocks on Paddling.net. I do not have a specific link, but the article is worth the time spent searching for it. In addition to water temperatures, my understanding is in the event of a sudden weather incident you may be miles from a suitable beaching area. An other thing to consider is the seas are even rougher at Pictured Rocks is that the reflective wave action off the rocks is reported to be substantial.
Other than that, it just a quick jaunt on the Yooper Pond. It is probably more doable than hiking the entire Appalachian Trail, which is another thing I would like to do.


----------



## fishingmagician (Jan 16, 2011)

Me and my wife did the full day kayak tour through Uncle Duckys. Great people, truly nice and they are all trained in rescue. Halfway through the tour you stop on a secluded beach and have a shore lunch. It's a little bit of money but if you figure on the amount of time you get plus the quality of guide AND. the views of a lifetime I think it's a drop in the bucket!


----------



## fishingmagician (Jan 16, 2011)

Also, I'd like to add, unless you're a confident kayaker I wouldn't suggest doing this on your own. You go miles where it's sheer cliff between beach heads.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

fishingmagician said:


> Also, I'd like to add, unless you're a confident kayaker I wouldn't suggest doing this on your own. You go miles where it's sheer cliff between beach heads.


Exactly....you have to be able to self rescue.....and self rescue in a yak designed for that kind of water. Not an easy task for me.
While taking the boat tours last summer, the wife asked if we could take our kayaks out (Native Ultimates) and I told her only if she wanted to die!

I would do a tour for my first time at least. Probably money well spent unless your an experienced big water kayaker.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

